# Help With Filling Gaps In My Barrel Smoker/Grill???



## McLoven1t562 (Oct 21, 2014)

Wasn't sure where to put this. I bought a full size barrel grill off craigslist. Needs some touch up work just to look pristine again. But my main focus is filling in the gaps that were left when they made the frame around the lid. Because as most barrels have, it's got a few ridges in the barrel, so they welded the frame to those, and it's leaking smoke , as well as letting water through (if I forget to cover it and it actually gets wet in So Cal)

Main question is what types of sealant would be ideal for using on a bbq? I work at an auto parts store, so wasn't sure if some kind of high heat application could work, or if I should go ahead and visit a home improvement store.

Thanks in advance


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Oct 21, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/164866/bbq-chicken-on-the-new-barrel

Here's a link to an earlier thread I made so you can see the actual grill I am talking about. and you can probably notice where there would be gaps.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Oct 22, 2014)

You work at an auto parts store. Here in Ohio our auto parts stores carry High Temp. RTV silocone either in small tubes or some of them even carry it in caulking gun size tubes. I believe it is rated up to 700 deg F.


----------



## dave from mesa (Oct 22, 2014)

Would that be food safe? Not sure if it even matters here. Would bad fumes come off of the silicone?

Just a thought here.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 22, 2014)

High temp silicone has been used for years. It is not an issue.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dave from mesa (Oct 22, 2014)

themule69 said:


> High temp silicone has been used for years. It is not an issue.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Good to know this.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Oct 22, 2014)

yea sounds good, I know exactly what silicone you're talking about.  I'll definitely look into that. Thanks


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Oct 22, 2014)

What about Ultra Copper RTV Silicone??? 

We have the black rtv, but it says up to around 450 degrees, and that seems a little low in a grill that size. To where the Copper one says 700+


----------



## wolfman1955 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ultra Copper RTV Silicone is what I use. It is a little on the pricey side but works great!


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Oct 23, 2014)

Wolfman1955 said:


> Ultra Copper RTV Silicone is what I use. It is a little on the pricey side but works great!


Ok awesome, I am going to use that then...and thankfully since my auto parts store sells it, the employee discount will help make it much less expensive :P


----------

